# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  حكم نقض هام في تسجيل المكالمات

## لارين

*تسجيل المحادثات*

*إن صدور إذن من رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة بتسجيل ألفاظ السب والقذف فى تليفون المجني عليه غير لازم قصر ذلك على مراقبة تليفون المتهم طبقاً لنص المادة (95مكرر) إجراءات جنائية.*

*فالقاعدة:*
*أنه لما كان ذلك، وكان نص المادة (95مكرراً) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد جرى على أنه "لرئيس المحكمة المختصة فى حالة قيام دلائل قوية على أن مرتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادتين (166مكرراً، 308مكرراً) من قانون العقوبات قد استعان فى ارتكابها بجهاز تليفوني معين أمر بناء على تقرير مدير عام مصلحة التلغرافات والتليفونات وشكوى المجني عليه فى الجريمة المذكورة بوضع جهاز التليفون المذكور تحت الرقابة فى المدة التى يحددها..." ومفاد ذلك أن المشرع فرض مباشرة الإجراءات المار ذكرها كي  يوضع تحت المراقبة التليفون الذي استعان به الجاني فى توجيه عبارات السب والقذف إلى المجني عليه بحسبان أن تلك الإجراءات فرضت ضمانة لحماية الحياة الخاصة والأحاديث الشخصية للمتهم، ومن ثم فلا تسرى تلك الإجراءات على تسجيل ألفاظ السب والقذف من تليفون المجني عليه الذي يكون له بإرادته وحدها – دون الحاجة إلى الحصول على إذن من رئيس المحكمة المختصة – تسجيلها، وبغير أن يعد ذلك اعتداء على الحياة الخاصة لأحد ومن ثم فلا جناح على المدعى بالحقوق المدنية إذا وضع على تليفونه الخاص جهاز تسجيل لضبط ألفاظ السب الموجه إليه توصلاً إلى التعرف على الجاني. لما كان ذلك، فإن الدفع ببطلان هذا التسجيل يكون دفعاً قانونياً ظاهر البطلان ولا على الحكم إن هو التفت عنه ولم يرد عليه. لما كان ذلك، وكان ركن العلانية ليس من أركان جريمة القذف عن طريق التليفون، ومن ثم فلا على الحكم إن هو لم يعرض له.*

*( الطعن رقم 8862 لسنة 65ق – جلسة 2/12/2003)*

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكووووووووووور على المجهود 
وان كنت اعتقد ان هذا الحكم للنقض الجنائى وليس المدنى

----------

